# finshed basement cieling height



## Rick18071 (Jun 29, 2015)

I inspected a basement that was finished without a permit. A permit is required here for finishing a basement. The ceiling is to low (6' 10") in a large area where there are ducts. Since a 7' ceiling is only required where spaces in the basement are habitable if they just simply took off the drywall on the ceiling in this area that is too low would you call that one area not habitable and does not need to be 7' ?


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2015)

Is there an issue with the drywall covering up what would require an inspection?  If not I'd use a broken tape measure and call it good.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 29, 2015)

> The ceiling is to low (6' 10") in a large area where there are ducts


Document the low ceiling is because of ducts and/or other obstructions then move on.

R305.1.1 Basements.

Portions of basements that do not contain habitable space, hallways, bathrooms, toilet rooms and laundry rooms shall have a ceiling height of not less than 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm).

Exception: Beams, girders, ducts or other obstructions may project to within 6 feet 4 inches (1931 mm) of the finished floor.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 29, 2015)

I agree with mt....


----------



## steveray (Jun 30, 2015)

I agree as well...We amend the heck out of basement requirements here, realistically, it is not dead level,right? Call it a sloped ceiling....

 R305.1 Minimum height. Habitable space, hallways, bathrooms, toilet rooms, laundry rooms and portions of basements containing these spaces shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet (2134 mm).

Exceptions:

1. For rooms with sloped ceilings, at least 50 percent of the required floor area of the room must have a ceiling height of at least 7 feet (2134 mm) and no portion of the required floor area may have a ceiling height of less than 5 feet (1524 mm).


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 8, 2015)

I just started working where they are requiring basement finishing inspections. Never did them before. I'm having a lot of issues on ceiling heights. Don't care about an inch or two but 4" low is to much. I think I'll start asking them to install laundry hook ups so they could call the finished room a laundry which only requires a 6'-8" ceiling in a basement.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 8, 2015)

> I'm having a lot of issues on ceiling heights


How about amending the code locally to allow a lower ceiling height?


----------



## steveray (Jul 8, 2015)

Here is our state amendment and the will go lower (I think 6'6", def 6'8") if you ask specifically for a modification....

(Amd) R305.1 Minimum height.  Habitable rooms, hallways, corridors, bathrooms, toilet rooms, laundry rooms and basements shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet.  The required height shall be measured from the finished floor to the lowest projection from the ceiling.

	Exceptions:

1.	Beams, girders, pipes, ducts or other obstructions spaced not less than 4 feet on center shall be permitted to project not more than 6 inches below the required ceiling height.

2.	Basements without habitable spaces shall have a ceiling height of not less than 6 feet, 8 inches.  Beams, girders, pipes, ducts or other obstructions shall be permitted to project not more than 4 inches below the required ceiling height.

3.	Not more than 50 per cent of the required area of a habitable room or space is permitted to have a sloped or furred ceiling less than 7 feet in height.  No portion of the required floor area shall be less than 5 feet in height.

4.	Bathrooms are permitted to have sloped or furred ceilings, but shall have a minimum ceiling height of 6 feet, 8 inches over the fixtures and at the front clearance area for the fixtures as shown in Figure R307.2.  A shower or tub equipped with a showerhead shall have a minimum ceiling height of 6 feet, 8 inches above a minimum area 30 inches by 30 inches at the showerhead.

5.	Ceiling height in existing basements being converted to habitable space shall be not less than 6 feet, 10 inches clear except under beams, girders, pipes, ducts or other obstructions where the clear height shall be a minimum of 6 feet, 4 inches.


----------

